# Dallas's first show



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello there,

Dallas had his first show this past weekend. There were 74, 77 and 66 GR's on the days he showed which was awesome to see. He got three blue ribbons in his class. We were so proud of how well he handled himself for his first show. Including all the naps he took while waiting to show instead of being a rambuncious puppy. We had so much fun!!! :wavey:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations to Dallas for a job well done. But we really need to see some pictures. 

:worthless


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

congrats! pictures please!


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Okay here are pics :wave:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Thank you for the pics. Dallas does look very poised in the ring for a pup. Keep up the good work!


----------



## goldenmomof3 (Feb 15, 2006)

That was huge entries ... definitely a 5 point major and he got to go back in for winners!! That is great !!

Good luck!!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Very cool! Congratulations on the blue ribbons!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Way to go Dallas. He looks very poised for a young guy in the ring. He is very handsome.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Way to go Dallas!!

Ok, I've been around the Conformation rings, but what does everything mean. I know you need points/majors in order to have a Championship title...can anyone explain to me what the difference means? And on the entry forms...how do you know what class to go under?


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Okay I'm new to this but will explain what I understand to date. Your earn points for the shows that you win best of breed/best of oposite sex. The number of points you earn depends on the number of dogs in the show which varies by region and sex. A major is any win of 3 or more points. Points are awarded between 1 and 5. On the entry forms you will be placed in the puppy group based on the age of the dog. The other groups are by choice and if you meet the qualification of the group, ie: breed by you would need to be the breeder/handler. The open group is generally the largest and from what I have been told where the judges look for the winner of breed. Hope this helps.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Packleader said:


> Okay I'm new to this but will explain what I understand to date. Your earn points for the shows that you win best of breed/best of oposite sex. The number of points you earn depends on the number of dogs in the show which varies by region and sex. A major is any win of 3 or more points. Points are awarded between 1 and 5. On the entry forms you will be placed in the puppy group based on the age of the dog. The other groups are by choice and if you meet the qualification of the group, ie: breed by you would need to be the breeder/handler. The open group is generally the largest and from what I have been told where the judges look for the winner of breed. Hope this helps.


Well, sorta...
You need to enter the correct puppy class by age. BUT, you can enter a puppy in Open (which would not be recommended) or Am Bred, Novice, or Bred-By.
Points are earned by Winners Dog and Winners Bitch. Dogs are first judged in their respective classes - 6-9 mo puppy, 9-12 mo puppy, 12-18 mo, American Bred, Novice, Bred-By-Exhibitor, Open (all males first, then all bitches.) 1st through 4th place are awarded. After all the classes for a sex are judged, the 1st place winners in each come back in for Winners. One dog is chosen, and that dog just took the points. The 2nd place dog from the class that Winners Dog was 1st in then comes back in the ring, and Reserve Winners Dog is chosen. The same happens for bitches.
THEN, any Champions of record who are entered in Best of Breed enter the ring, along with Winners Dog and Winners Bitch. Best of Breed is chosen, then Best of Opposite Sex to Best of Breed, and Best of Winners.
It gets complicated when there was a major in one sex but not another. For example, if there was a major in bitches, but not in dogs, and the Winners Dog is chosen Best of Winners, HE then gets a major because he beat the bitch who earned a major. Or, if the Winners Dog beats the Champions for Best of Breed and the number of Champions (aka "Specials") increases the number of dogs defeated by enough HE could get a major. 
It is enough to make your head spin...:bowl:

What class was Dallas entered in? How many were in the class? Congrats on a good showing, and glad you had fun!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

See, now I thought the rule was that if they hand you a blue ribbon, you ask the ring stewart or judge "what does this mean".


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> See, now I thought the rule was that if they hand you a blue ribbon, you ask the ring stewart or judge "what does this mean".


 
Did that once. There had been an issue with a novice handler in the dog classes being very confused about the placements. The steward had a difficult time making her understand. The judge finally told her "Just take your ribbon, and stand by the ring. You might need to come back in." He had a large entry and didn't want any further hold up. When I won my class, and he handed me the blue ribbon I jokingly said "What's this mean?" The judge said "It means that I was feeling _particularly _generous." We did go on to win Winners Bitch. During pictures the judge said "And what THIS means is that I need new glasses." HAHAHA.


----------



## goldenmomof3 (Feb 15, 2006)

CreekviewGoldens said:


> Way to go Dallas!!
> 
> Ok, I've been around the Conformation rings, but what does everything mean. I know you need points/majors in order to have a Championship title...can anyone explain to me what the difference means? And on the entry forms...how do you know what class to go under?


To get a championship you need 15 points. The points are determined by how many you defeat (you can go to AKC's website under EVENTS and find POINT SCHEDULE by areas and by breed). You must get 2 majors, which are points over 3. In other words 3,4,or 5 point wins are called majors. Those majors must be from different judges. 

When entering a class, it is mostly by age group. 6-9 dogs or 6-9 bitches. 9-12 dogs or 9-12 bitches ,etc. based on their date of birth. You can also enter in American Bred class, but usually the handlers use these when they have multiple dogs in the same class. Bred By Exhibitor is only for dogs that you bred according to their papers. Open class is anything over 18 months of age, although some people bump their dogs up to Open if they look old enough. Hope this helps. AKC has a whole thing about dog shows on their website: www.akc.org.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

goldenmomof3 said:


> To get a championship you need 15 points. The points are determined by how many you defeat (you can go to AKC's website under EVENTS and find POINT SCHEDULE by areas and by breed). You must get 2 majors, which are points over 3. In other words 3,4,or 5 point wins are called majors. Those majors must be from different judges.
> 
> When entering a class, it is mostly by age group. 6-9 dogs or 6-9 bitches. 9-12 dogs or 9-12 bitches ,etc. based on their date of birth. You can also enter in American Bred class, but usually the handlers use these when they have multiple dogs in the same class. Bred By Exhibitor is only for dogs that you bred according to their papers. Open class is anything over 18 months of age, although some people bump their dogs up to Open if they look old enough. Hope this helps. AKC has a whole thing about dog shows on their website: www.akc.org.


There is no restriction for Open Class. ANY dog may be entered in Open. Before the 12-18 month class, there was no other option after puppy classes once the dog turned a year, other than AmBred or BredBy (or Novice if the dog had not won first place in any other class.)


----------



## goldenmomof3 (Feb 15, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> There is no restriction for Open Class. ANY dog may be entered in Open. Before the 12-18 month class, there was no other option after puppy classes once the dog turned a year, other than AmBred or BredBy (or Novice if the dog had not won first place in any other class.)


True ... my boy was 15 months old and entered in Open because he looked like an open dog. Often times the judge will look to the open class for his/her winner and not the puppy classes. We gambled and it paid off!! He was a CH before his 2nd birthday.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

In other words, it's like playing cricket. You just make up the rules as you go along, and then some guy rolls a tea cart onto the field when the players get thirsty. (kidding) 

Sorry, but I find it very difficult to take conformation seriously.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> In other words, it's like playing cricket. You just make up the rules as you go along, and then some guy rolls a tea cart onto the field when the players get thirsty. (kidding)
> 
> Sorry, but I find it very difficult to take conformation seriously.


(Says Vern who was a total wreck when Jesse finished...)


----------

